# PREGNANCY - Metformin in pregnancy



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Hi Ruth

I had a FET yesterday and have been told to stop the metformin if i get a positive result. I had to stop at EC the last 2 times. I am concerned because i have read that metformin can help prevent m/c in PCOS women and i m/c last time.
I know you cant say yes or no but wondered what your views were before i asked again. Your views wouldnt be mentioned.

Love Kim x x x


----------



## Terri (Oct 21, 2003)

Hi Kim

I hope you don't mind me responding to your question.

I was in the same dilemma as you earlier this year.  When my Consultant prescribed Metformin she told me to stop taking it as soon as I got pregnant.  I got a positive earlier this year and I was very reluctant to stop taking them so suddenly as I have also read that Metformin can help prevent miscarriages.

After speaking to my Consultant she agreed that I could come off of the tablets gradually, reducing the dose week by week over a few weeks.  I am now 33 weeks + 1.  

There is a specialist in our neck of the woods that has researched Metformin and preventing miscarriage and no connection was made.

Best of luck, I hope you get a  .  I guess the best thing to do is for you to ring your consultant straight away if you get a positive.

Terri xx


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Thanks Terri & congratulations on your pregnancy.

Love Kim x x


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Kim,
My experience has been either to stop at ec or at preg test but definately worth querying again for peace of mind.

Ruth


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Thanks Ruth.

Love Kim x x


----------



## Caro70 (Apr 2, 2003)

Hi Kim,

Just thought I'd add my experience, my clinic kept me on Metformin until 12 weeks pregnant, because of the links to preventing m/c in PCOS sufferers. Combined with the cyclogest it did make for an uncomfortable 12 weeks in the bowel area (tmi!) but worth it.

Good luck,
Caroline
xx


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

hi kim
        i was ttc for 5 years because of haveing pcos and i was on metformin for 4 years it give me nothing but trouble always runing to the loo any after being put on clomid the first cycle worked and i was told straight away to come off the metformin and evrything is still fine im now 34 weeks prego.
                                    take care


----------

